# Opinions on blanks..? Calstar? Seeker? New fighting rod..



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Im looking for opinions on a fighting rod blank. Im debating on a calstar or seeker. Im looking for opinions or any other options/reccomendations. I want something about 
6'6". Thanks for any info!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

price range? if money is no object go seeker hercules or project"x",both types have blanks in the 150$ range in or near that size,tho they maybe a bit heavy for kings.is this going to be your primary fighting rod or species specific?in reality seekers and calstar are excellent blanks but by no means the best depending on the rods usage,look around at other manufactures and you may be surprised at at the differences.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Take a look at the Rainshadow RCLB live bait blanks,they are 7 foot but will still work and aren't expensive either. I just recently built a fighting rod on a RCLB70ML 20-40. Its not too stiff but not too light so it should be just right. Theres also a 20-50 lb version if thats too light


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had several of both and they are both good quality. What do you plan to use it for. Looks like Kingfish judging from above. The Seekers tend to be softer with a more forgiving bend unless you are talking about 100lb plus short stand up fighting units. The Calstar Grafighters tend to have faster actions and are slightly lighter in weight. I still keep a stock 765L that is a 30-80 6'6" that is for flying a kite and also doubles as a heavy bottom bouncer. Also have a custom 6'0" 50-120 custom Baha Boomer [LRS]that I think was a [email protected] Biscayne. it has 2 different Aftco short butts and Bigfoot bearing Rollers, Really nice. I sold all my boat rods except these 2 and unfortunately I sold all the Seekers, Most were Black Steel. 6460 in a 6'3"or6'6" is a good one as well. Sold a Cape Fear Bluewater 7 ft. 20-30 spinner that I am still kicking myself over. Also look at the Cape Fear Live Bait or Tortuga series if you can find them 20-40, 20-50 spin or cast.


----------

